# George Follmer Classic



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

The TransAm race will be random picked team event for T-Jet SS cars with vintage TransAm bodies. The Vintage Sports cars are JL/AW Thunderjet or Dash cars in SS trim with slip-on tires and "50s thru '70s sports car bodies.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

*Race Results*










ASRL 1st place team









ASRL 2nd place team









ASRL 3rd place team









Vintage sports cars podium









More info at our website: http://hococ.weebly.com/


----------

